# some strange



## bottlediger (Mar 29, 2009)

Not that kind of strange but some diggin strange

 First is a civil war era sper any info? Came out pretty good, its brass with iron backing


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 29, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 29, 2009)

leather strap - could this be the piece that holds the sper? If not what the hell is it


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 29, 2009)

And the last bit of strange - a mail lock that came out of an attic of a house we were digging behind. Any info on this guy?


 Digger Ry


----------



## privvydigger (Mar 29, 2009)

nice find on the spur I dug one in an 1870s privvy


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like a nice Union enlisted spur. I have dug a few of those. 
 They are sometimes stamped on the inside with makers marks, look close.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 29, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=4910521

 ..regarding the lock...


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like a non issue military style spur. If it is a military issue spur it should have a makers mark or US near the base of the rowel post on the inside. You can get replacement rowels and pins. The strap is not a spur strap but you can purchase military style straps for it. Check the strap and see if it is stamped US. The strap looks like it has a hole at one end only with tyes at the other end. If there is no hole at the other end it is a stoage strap for tying on gear. You can oil it and work it out if it is not rotten.


----------

